# ...and now he wants a BMX.....



## User (28 Jan 2011)




----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2011)

Hey Mr P. has jnr got his eye on anything specific? You know what kids are like. even 9 year olds. if it's not like their mates or in the now he ain't gonna want to ride it.


----------



## jayonabike (28 Jan 2011)

My lad's 10 and we got him a bmx for Christmas. He was very specific about the brand he wanted (wethepeople) they ain't cheap, the prices start at £263 on Wiggle. All his mates seem to be riding around on wethepeople bikes, although a couple of his mates ride a brand called Stolen


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jan 2011)

I have a wethepeople reason 09 that I want rid of, its cluttering up my office and I need the space for some other frames. I can pm pics this evening if you are interested at all. I'm in Manchester if that matters.


----------



## jayonabike (28 Jan 2011)

The wethepeople reason is the bike i got my son, a very good bmx Mr P. I would recommend it


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jan 2011)

Mine is pretty much mint bar a very small ding on the top tube. Used to commute on it, no tricks.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jan 2011)

Yes they are pretty much one size unless you get a BIG BMX, with 26" wheels. Looking for pics on comp now.

EDIT: PM'd within a few mins from now.


----------



## surfdude (28 Jan 2011)

to answer one of your qusetions no bmx s are not all one size you can get a 16 inch one which is what i got for my lad when he was 9 and it fitted him a treat . we did try the 20 inch ones but they are far to big for him . he is now 11 and still rides it . it is a Redline and cost £179 and is as good as a proper size one with a good spec on it . Chain reaction have a Stolen Nipper 16 on their site for about £200 . it looks a nice little bike


----------



## Crackle (28 Jan 2011)

Mongoose are the only range I know, good range for every budget and tough well sorted bikes.


----------



## upsidedown (28 Jan 2011)

My lad's had a We The People Arcade for about six months, great bike for about £300. Nearly everything on it is Salt so pretty good stuff. As you go up the range theyt don't get all that much better for the extra money. For a 9 year old beginner they're a good balance of credible name and good solid German build.
I'd strongly avoid anything with a 360 degree front brake mechanism, they don't work well and kids all want to take their front brakes off anyway.


----------



## Philk (28 Jan 2011)

GT make pretty robust BMX's
http://www.tibbscycl...hp?cPath=65_245

or go old skool with mongoose/diamond back or Haro
http://www.tibbscycl...hp?cPath=65_244

http://www.tibbscycl...php?cPath=65_67

http://www.diamondba...range.aspx?ID=2

and if your feeling rich a PK Ripper
http://www.alansbmx.com/product_info.php?cPath=116_89&products_id=5361


all the makes above have been making BMX's since the 80's.

back in the day I had a Steve Wilson BMX, prefered riding it over the racer.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1297530"]
So, I think the family decision is that, as it's only really going to be the bike he rides to school with his mates on their BMXs, we're going cheap. If he gets into the scene then he can always get something better.

The cheapest Decathlon BMX is £109. Knowing Decathlon bikes I'm confident that it will serve the purpose, but wondered whether anyone has any comments on the spec. It's got two brakes, which I want, but doesn't have the fiddly giro brake thing, which I don't want.



Rob3rt -thanks for the pics. Nice bike, but given the hassle of getting it from Manchester and our imposed budget I think the Decathlon bike is the way to go. Maybe if you want to sell it you should stick it in classifieds on here?
[/quote]

No problem, I probly should put it in classifieds, I always forget, only remembered at the mention in this thread. Maybe its time to get pro-active


----------



## Philk (31 Jan 2011)

http://www.coventrycyclecentre.co.uk/products.php?plid=m24b0s7p2181

please get him this, its lighter and its a diamondback all for £128.99....i want one now lol


----------



## iAmiAdam (31 Jan 2011)

Get him a roadie, when his friends see the drops, they'll all want one of them, and he'll be ahead of the times, and it's more futureproof.


----------



## Woz! (1 Feb 2011)

A few points as I have quite a lot of experience (2 boys, one 13 and one 9!).

I wouldn't get anything too cheap - feel the weight of the cheap bikes! The REALLY cheap ones weight a ton (not joking). Also - have a good look at the brakes on a cheap bike. The ones I looked at were absolutely dreadful and flexed all over the place. I wouldn't risk my kid on one.

Personally, I think Wethepeople are a bit faddy. My son's friends have them and for the same money they have not been as well built as the Mongoose we bought my eldest (Mongoose Chamber - lovely bike. I'd actually like one too!).
Our youngest has a Haro with the 18" wheels. Good solid bike and it's done both of them now with no damage.

There are 3 sizes of BMX. If you go for the smaller models he'll grow out of it quite fast but it will fit him better. The Mongoose Micron might be a good compromise as it has full sized BMX wheels (giving a good choice of tyres) and a smaller frame. 

You will possibly have a running battle with him about the brakes 
My eldest is desperate to go brakeless, I've been insistant that he should have two brakes. I noticed last week that he's removed the front one. I might have to let it lie and compromise on one brake because I'd rather have him riding than give up - his fitness level is fantastic since he got into cycling and swimming. Peer pressure is a terrible thing.

I'm a HUGE fan of BMXs for kids - they're totally the simplest, strongest bike you can get and they love them!
It certainly looks like it's been a way to lead my kids into a life of cycling. 


Edit: if you can stretch to a cro-mo frame, I would. The weight difference is huge.
With my kids the logos were stripped off in minutes because for them overall brand is less important than component brand.


----------

